
The Breakup Museum: Archiving the Way We Were - lermontov
http://www.vqronline.org/essays-articles/2018/02/breakup-museum
======
petecox
Veruca Salt wrote a song about the museum on their 2015 comeback album, whose
songs detail the mended relationship of its creators.

------
SlowBro
Wait, a handmade modem?

